# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Any way to get Probably Engine to work on earlier versions of WoW?

## DragonfireEX402

Like Wrath, BC, Vanilla, and Cataclysm? It seems like it has potential and the profile writing seems to look simpler than PQR.

----------


## thefrese

Maybe if you paid me  :Big Grin:  

But seriously, it would be a huge pain. I rewrote an old rotation bot, JPS, to (kinda) support 3.3.5a when I played on molten and setting up spec detection was so annoying without GetSpecializationInfoByID(specID). I'm sure the older clients would cause more issues to surface.

You can take a look at that little project if you're curious: https://github.com/shadowstepster57/JPS

----------

